

 FutureOfTheBook.org - Ambitious or Disappointing? - nickpinkston
http://futureofthebook.org/

======
nickpinkston
I've been asking myself for a while what the future of learning / reading /
media is, and I can find very few good examples of truly novel thought.

It appears that most of the current ideas revolve about making electronically
accessible that which already exists IRL. There are eBook for Books,
OpenCourseWare for College Courses, and Khan Academy for High School - but it
seems like very few people are trying to fundamentally change the: 1 to N
model of school.

I'm most inspired by Bret Victor of <http://WorryDream.com> and his KillMath
and similar visualizations / interaction designs. This seems like the best
attempt I've seen thus far for truly novel learning tools that aren't just
copies of standard materials.

I wanted to see if anyone else shares this viewpoint and if there are any
other resources I should be looking at.

